# how do you tighten the belt on the brute force



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

I was riding my brute force today and it went into limp mode so i reset it and go riding and goes back into limp mode. I take the belt cover off and check the deflection and i could move the belt all the way to the middle and i need to tighten it could someone give me some help


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

These 2 links should help VVVVVVV


Secondary Spring Installation (







1 2) 
Click here for clutch spring installation instructions. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Belt is adjusted by adding or removing shims.

Chances are you need a new belt if you have not replaced it recently & if you have that much deflection.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

i jus replaced the belt a week ago


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

OEM belt?


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

yes


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

check out the two links above that Stogi posted. Let us know if you need any more help!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

This might also help, should be more to the point.
http://www.highlifter.com/forum/Belt_reset_info??/m_1453833/tm.htm


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

If you are popping belts almost everyride, is it the shim issue or could it be something else?


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for all of your responses the brute is up and running and soon great


----------

